# RS6 replica rear spoiler installed



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Bought it through http://www.spoilerdepot.com
I read the horror stories from others who bought this spoiler through SD. I made me a little worried until I received the wing. I gotta say, the color match and quality are very good. The spoiler is built very solid....the wall thickness is at least 1/4" making it resistant to warping. It attaches using the 3M tape, which actually worked very well. Yes, it does sit up a little but not enough to bother me. Overall, I'm very happy. MUCH cheaper than the OE spoiler.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: RS6 replica rear spoiler installed (Uberhare)*

how much is cheaper?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: RS6 replica rear spoiler installed (DTOYVR6)*

Under $300. Total cost shipped was around $280 or so.
The original RS6 spoiler is about $500-600 (unpainted). Figure another $250 or so for a high quality paint job. That's a lot of money just for a spoiler.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: RS6 replica rear spoiler installed (Uberhare)*

yea i know. it looks real good though. i might be getting the same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruthlessromeo (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: RS6 replica rear spoiler installed (DTOYVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks so much better with one


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

x 2


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

looks good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

